# About the fantail!



## birdlover000 (Aug 17, 2003)

Tell me about your fantails...I love pictures, lol!  I'm very interested in them now..


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Fantails are one of the most competitive breeds of show pigeons there is. In my books. They have to carry the points and have action . judged both as a walking bird And the over all points. Standerd fans. What many call the american fantail. We in america can enjoy the fact. That many of the worlds best fantails and breeders of fantails live here. The fantail comes in most all major colors. It should give an appearance of being round like a ball. With legs set well apart. And up front to add to the round conture of the body. And enable it to walk in a balance jaunty manner It should also have a good head setting tight agins the cushion Of the tail. as if blening right in. With as much top tail above the body as it can carry. Its known as the queen of the fancy. And the name well seys it. The fantail breeds well Not as easy as other breeds but still good. In a fantail meet you can find plenty of people willing to help any new comers. Or other showing there birds. My fantails Though im haveing to cut way down. I like to think are good birds. And i have been fortunate enough to have a friend Who I think has maintained one of the best studs of fantails in the world .To Over the years let me get and bred birds from him. And spend time learning more about them from him. I have learned there is NO getting that perfect fantail. But getting close is one good looking bird. And a good one stands out as somethig to look at. You can trace different families of fantails back alot of years.And many people raiseing the fantail has been doing so for many years. With a wealth of knowledge to help a new comer. The central fantail club. Is a great place to start by joining And they have several district meets through out the U S canada and now europe. So someplace there will be a fantail show. That a person can attend to see and learn more about. And who knows You might just have a person very near you raiseing and showing fantails.A new person to the fantail hobby is allways wecome and can become a asset For the future. But be aware The fantail is addictive. gentle easy to handle. Great to look at. And just a very enjoyble hobby. BUT so are other pigeon breeds. The fantail is a little more work but its worth it.


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Indain Fantails*

I have both American Fantails and Indain Fantials. I prefer Indains. Because they have muffs and a crest. They are larger than americans. They have a sweet personality. They are difficult to breed. Thier tails must be trimmed. There is alot of work to be done if you want show them. The people I have met in the clubs are nice and friendly. I have saddles, selfs. almonds, kites. ribbiontails. I am hoping to get tailmarks. I like white, yellow, and red colors. My birds come from Stan Luden, Bill Larson and Gray Cline. Do you have fans?


----------



## fantailgirl (Jul 19, 2005)

I love both the American and Indian Fantails, but right now I only have the Americans. They are sweet birds that really catch the eye. I like a big tail spread that is head as close up to the body as possible. As you can probably tell, I love the almond color!


----------



## birdlover000 (Aug 17, 2003)

No, I don't have any fans, I was just really curious about the breed. They seem so interesting...


----------



## sportsman (Apr 1, 2005)

Why are you suppose to trim their tails? also, what is a "self"?


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*anwsers*

Self is a solid color. Trimming tails is so you many have fertile eggs. Sometimes the tail gets in the way during breeding. Do you have any pigeons?


----------



## natrlhorse (Sep 21, 2002)

*I have American Fantails*

Haven't had a chance to show yet, but I have some nice birds that I got from a friend. I have a couple of new fantail squabs and I'm anxious to see how they grow up. Here are a couple hanging out in the loft. http://www.toriseavey.com/pigeons.htm


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Hello*

And nice pictures of your fans. They look great.


----------



## birdlover000 (Aug 17, 2003)

Do fans always look like that, do they always have their heads cocked back?


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

They will at times pull the head up. But they have been bred to have a head set. At the base of the tail. Aginst the cushion. But yes they will pull the head up. You do not want a bird that does not have a good head set. As it can never show and may pass this on to its young.


----------

